# Apache 2.2 - Seite wird mit FF nicht dargestellt



## exitboy (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Windows2003 R2 Webserver mit Apache 2.2 laufen.


*Unter IE sieht meine Testseite so aus:*


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0//Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<body bgcolor="#3399FF" text="#000033" link="#FFFFFF" vlink="#CCCCCC" alink="#CCCCFF">
<b>Dieser Server hat heute keine Lust zu arbeiten </b>
</body>
</html>
```

Richtig, mit fetter Schrift.

Unter Mozilla FireFox ist die Seite tw. nur im PlainText zu sehen, oder ohne Fettschrift.

Egal ob ich Windows XP, Vista oder W3K nutze.


*Als httpd.conf habe ich zum Testen folgende:*


```
ServerName www.net.de
Listen 80
ServerRoot "C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2"


LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so
LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so
LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so


DocumentRoot "C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs"

# Absicherung durch Absperren des Wurzelverzeichnisses
<Directory />
  Options None
  AllowOverride None
  Order deny,allow
  Deny from all
</Directory>

# Freigeben der DocumentRoot
<Directory "C:/Programme/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs">
  DirectoryIndex index.html
  Options All
  AllowOverride All
  Order allow,deny
  Allow from all
</Directory>
```

P80 ist natuerlich freigegeben, eine FireWall existiert auf keinem dieser Rechner (Host/Client). 

Mod_secu fuers Systemhardening ist noch nicht includiert.


----------



## exitboy (14. Oktober 2007)

koennt Ihr mir vielleicht helfen, das Problem einzugrenzen? Ich vermute es liegt an Apache, vielleicht weil irgend ein Modul noch fehlt ...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Oktober 2007)

du machst den head auf, aber nicht mehr zu. mach ihn mal zu, firefox ist da sehr empfindlich, der ie bessert das eventuell nach, oder ignoriert das.


----------



## Gunah (16. Oktober 2007)

schreib mal den Content type mit in die HTML


```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
```

MfG Gunah


----------

